# Kissing ovaries



## mrswoman14 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi there,
I wonder could you help.  I have just had my first ivf treatment stopped because I was heading for OHSS, I produced 30 fine sized follicles ( between 19-25) and up wards of 20 others, after only 8days injecting.  I was becoming symptomatic,  nausea and in a bit of pain, my abdomen and back. and my bloods were rising.  During all the scanning I heard the Dr.s say 'oh shes kissing ovaries.  I didn't think of asking what they are and are they a problem, or even is it ok to have them, as I was just dreading my 1st IVF cycle coming to an end.  I will ask when I return to the clinic but I was just hoping for a little in sight.
Thanking you in advance,
mrswoman14


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It may be as simple as the fact that your ovaries are quite close together so are touching which is helpful to know when scanning and egg collecting as as the follilces get bigger it can be more difficult to establish where one ovary finishes and the other starts. Sorry this cycle has been cancelled.

Ruth


----------



## mrswoman14 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank you for your prompt reply.  I thought it might be something like that, but I didn't want to just presume.  I doubted myself because I  thought, they had to be on either side of the womb kind of looping over at either side.
Take care, and thanks 
mrswoman14


----------

